
A one-line change to the Chrome sandbox - weinzierl
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2020/04/you-wont-believe-what-this-one-line.html
======
Hokusai
> "You Won't Believe what this One Line Change Did to the Chrome Sandbox"

\- if (root) {...}

\+ if (!root) {...}

One liner can change everything. :P

------
mehrdadn
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22945630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22945630)

------
mrbonner
I have always been interested in learning how sandboxing work in Chrome or
Firefox. I know that they are implemented as separate processes for different
tabs or even addons. What I am interested in is how those sandboxes
communicate and be orchestrated with each other. I imagine there is a very
efficient IPC mechanism here. Does anybody have more information or point me
to a resource to learn more?

~~~
saagarjha
I think Chrome uses Mojo for IPC? You might find
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/mojo...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/mojo/README.md)
useful.

------
saagarjha
Duplicate, and the change is in Windows and not Chrome’s sandbox.

------
junaru
Not sure if the title is ironic or actual clickbait.

